# Yet another fail



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Y'all are gonna love these:









this is what a $400.00 clean out looks like.









This is what a $400.00 clean out does.








It's hard to see... It's a cast 4" x 4" x 3" san t. 3" PVC shoved into old lead joint with no oakum. Anyway. It's all a poop magnet. Beer can may explain why there aren't any supports.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

beer can was probably the clean out cap.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Just don't pull the can out if its dripping.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

I Didn't take pics of the vent... Oh ya, this drain system wasn't vented either (no surprise). AAV's at every fixture!:no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

east-indy said:


> I Didn't take pics of the vent... Oh ya, this drain system wasn't vented either (no surprise). AAV's at every fixture!:no:


Blaming on Bud???


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That looks like a knock er down and fix er upper! I am glad I didn't have to get in there!


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Blaming on Bud???


I don't understand the question.

The crawl was two blocks deep (at the deepest), and the old drainage failed due to lack of supports - water weight (three hangers in the entire piping system). When it clogged, they hired a drain guy, and his cable helped prove that it was a bad pipe job. The picture is of the last bathroom group where the main failure(s) occurred.

Since I own this piping system now, I cut every last bit of that abortion out, replaced with new, and added supports.

I also provided each bathroom group (2) and laundry (1) a VTA, the kitchen drain is now a combination drain (HO didn't want to tear out cabinets).


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Blaming on Bud???


What I meant is.. seeing the Budsweir can there... and thought its was Bud's screw up...


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> What I meant is.. seeing the Budsweir can there... and thought its was Bud's screw up...


Thanks for the clarification. 

I do enjoy drinking beer on occasion. But I don't / can't plumb when I have been into the beers either.

What I was trying to illustrate was the obvious can of "Bud" may have had something to do with the mindset of the "other" guy that did that drainage system. There was at least a half case worth of empty beer cans down there.

I don't blame Bud...

I just wish I could do more jobs that pay that well.:thumbup:


----------

